# Italy's 24th round



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

09.03.2003 

Treviso - Virtus Bologna 87-79 
Avellino - Siena 87-99 
Fortitudo Bologna - Fabriano 93-56 
Cantù - Biella 85-83 
Rome - Naples 90-84 
Livorno - Varese 90-85 
Udine - Milan 75-66 
Pesaro - Roseto 96-89 
Reggio Calabria - Trieste 80-90

Standings (points - win - lost )

1. Treviso 42 21 3 
2. Cantù 38 19 5 
3. Siena 34 17 7 
3. Rome 34 17 7 
5. Roseto 28 14 10 
6. Milan 26 13 11 
7. Fortitudo BO 24 12 12 
7. Reggio Calabria 24 12 12 
7. Naples 24 12 12 
7. Trieste 24 12 12 
11. Virtus Bologna 22 11 13 
11. Pesaro 22 11 13 
13. Biella 20 10 14 
14. Varese 18 9 15 
15. Avellino 16 8 16 
15. Livorno 16 8 16 
17. Udine 14 7 17 
18. Fabriano 6 3 21 

-----------

Top scorer 
Boris *Gorenc* ( Varese ) 27 
Chris *Gatling* ( Pesaro ) 27

Top reb.
Diego *Fajardo* (Roseto) 13

Gretz


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Chris Gatling plays in Italy now? wow

That dude is a real journeyman. He has already played in 2 europen countries in less than one season. I guess he has to keep his reputation alive :laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Chris Gatling plays in Italy now? wow
> 
> That dude is a real journeyman. He has already played in 2 europen countries in less than one season. I guess he has to keep his reputation alive :laugh:


He started the season at CSKA Moskow but he wasn't well there for many grounds ...
Since february 23 Gatling is a Pesaro's player and says that here he's very happy.










Gretz


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> He started the season at CSKA Moskow but he wasn't well there for many grounds ...
> ...


Hahaha, however he nicked a CSKA's shorts (look at the shorts he is wearing, they are CSKA's!!!!!!!!). It seems there was something he liked in Moscow, after all!!!:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> Hahaha, however he nicked a CSKA's shorts (look at the shorts he is wearing, they are CSKA's!!!!!!!!). It seems there was something he liked in Moscow, after all!!!:laugh: :laugh:


ehehe, but this pic is of his first day in Pesaro  

Now he wears only 100% Pesaro


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey, ItalianBBlover. Can you please tell us about Pantazopoulos, playing for Fabriano? He seems to score well (something like 20's for every game) but he also seems to be overdoing it, as he shoots for 3s unstoppably. Have you seen him playing? What is the attitude towards him? Are Fabriano satisfied with his game or they think he's taking too much shots?

Cheers!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Hey, ItalianBBlover. Can you please tell us about Pantazopoulos, playing for Fabriano? He seems to score well (something like 20's for every game) but he also seems to be overdoing it, as he shoots for 3s unstoppably. Have you seen him playing? What is the attitude towards him? Are Fabriano satisfied with his game or they think he's taking too much shots?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, I know this greek player : he's quite good with the triples, but maybe he shots a bit much :shy: 

Score of his 6 game ( till now )

VS Virtus Bologna *22* points with 6/11 from 3
VS Milan *8* points with 1/4 from 3
VS Trieste *13* points with 1/7 from 3
VS Pesaro *18* points with 4/9 from 3
VS Avellino *20* points with 4/10 from 3
VS Fortitudo Bologna *11* with 2/10 from 3 

For Fabriano is however good, because the team has many problems ... but it's a long story ...

Ciao !


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I know this greek player : he's quite good with the triples, but maybe he shots a bit much :shy:
> ...


Thanks!

Yeah, I remember him when he was playing for Near East. He must have shot more 3s in his career than 2s and FT put together! Once he attempted something like 25 (or more) 3s in a single game..............

Crazy-crazy game he plays...............


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Once he attempted something like 25 (or more) 3s in a single game..............


wow ... with wich % ? :grinning: 

In B1 league there is a player of Tuscany's Pistoia ( a former famous A1 player) that shots 15-20 times from 3 every game too ! but his % is usually quite good and in fact he make sometimes 40 and more points for game ( for example 8/14 few weeks ago, but however only 2/15 this sunday  ).

The greatest 3-point shoter that I know was Oscar Schmidt, a "myth" !! in a game he made 14/25 from 3  and in many games he made more than 55-60 points ...

Gretz


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Oscar is still playing in Brazil.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> The greatest 3-point shoter that I know was Oscar Schmidt, a "myth" !! in a game he made 14/25 from 3  and in many games he made more than 55-60 points ...
> ...


You are right, he is a legend here in Brazil! 

He is the only player in the world to reach 1000 points in the Olympics. 

He is one of the 10 players that aren't Americans in the Hall of Fame. He is the only one that didn't play in the NBA.

He is the biggest scorer in the world with 48.161 points, more than Kareem Abdul Jabbar.



















If you want to see a video with some plays in the National team, just click in the link below (very poor quality)

http://lancenet.ig.com.br/multimidia/lancevideo/oscar012601.rm


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi guys

Yes, I know the he's still playing  

He won a title too, few month ago , right ? with Flamengo,maybe.

I've the e-mail of Oscar too !!! 

Here in Italy with Caserta and Pavia was great ! the season 1991-1992 Oscar had an average of 44 points pro game     

Between 1982-83 and 1989-1990 he played with Caserta , between 1990-91 and 1992-93 with Pavia.

He played all the Italian All Star Game between 1983 and 1991.

Gretz


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I remember several years ago, I think it was in 1988, when Kazerto and Real Madrid were playing against each other at the Eurocup Final in Athens. Real at the time had Drazen Petrovic (who I hated with a passion) and I wanted Kazerto to win. Petrovic and Oscar had scored 60 points each in that game (!!!!), but unfortunately Real won in overtime.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



hahaha yeah I like Pantazopoulos too. That Near East team with Pantazopoulos, Sean Hill, Tsartsaris, Tapoutos etc. was really great to watch.
They almost always scored more than 100 points in their games!!


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

*O.T. Giorgos Pantazopoulos*

Hohohohohohohh, we are in my Kingdom. 
Considering we are talking about Pantazopoulos, I add a "o.t." in the object. 

*Giorgos Pantazopoulos* is one of the players I hate the more. Probably if he would have not played with Peristeri last season I woulnd't care a lot (but I remember that I couldn't stand him already when he was an opponent, playing with Near East), but he did, and sincerely I still can't understand why the KAE GSP had the great idea to sign him. 

He's really deleterious, he really can't understand the basketball is a team sport, he can never make the right choice on the court, if he doesn't take a shot every 2 minutes he could be victim of a nervous breakdown: the fact is that when he is close to his "mental buzzer" (_"I've to try my three-pointer_") nothing can change his mind. 
Is he 9 meters to the basket? He shots. 
Is he beyond the arc with two defenders on him? He shots. 
Is he in fastbreak, *alone*? He shots (I've seen that with my eyes). 

He can't drive, he doesn't exist in defense, practically his team has 4+1 players on court at the same time, not 5, when he plays... he's an extraneous body... 

Ah, the game mentioned by Zelena Hracka is Near East - KAO Drama, A2 Division: Pantazopoulos attemped *30* three-pointers (scoring 5 or 8, I don't remember).


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: O.T. Giorgos Pantazopoulos*



> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> Hohohohohohohh, we are in my Kingdom.
> Considering we are talking about Pantazopoulos, I add a "o.t." in the object.
> 
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

hahaha you're right, Peristeri made a big mistake when they signed him 
I agree with most of what you said, but he doesn't always shoot when he's alone on a fast break. I've seen him throwing down some big dunks every now and then. :yes: :yes: 
Anyway, I like Pantazopoulos. His game is a little ..weird and he's not always very effective but he's fun to watch


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Pantazopoulos last sunday VS Fortitudo Bologna


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Is that guy with the suit behind Pantazopoulos that looks frustrated his coach? 
He's probably got tired of watching Pantazopoulos shooting all those 3's and has raised his hands because he doesn't know what else to do :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Is that guy with the suit behind Pantazopoulos that looks frustrated his coach?
> He's probably got tired of watching Pantazopoulos shooting all those 3's and has raised his hands because he doesn't know what else to do :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Ehehe ... easy to think ... but that's Repesa , the coach of Fortitudo Bologna :grinning:


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Great pics, italianBBlover! It's amazing that you found photos of Pantazopoulos. This probably means that you can find any photos you want!  

Do you have a big photo archive or do you find them in a particular site?
(I've noticed that you are a photo-freak like myself!!   )


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Great pics, italianBBlover! It's amazing that you found photos of Pantazopoulos. This probably means that you can find any photos you want!
> 
> Do you have a big photo archive or do you find them in a particular site?
> (I've noticed that you are a photo-freak like myself!!   )


:grinning: 

Yep, I'm a photo-freak  

I find many pics here http://telebasket.libero.it/photo_gallery.asp , while the pics of supporters and arenas are in the many web-sites of the ultras groups.

Gretz !


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Benetton-Siena 110-100 (without any overtime being involved!!!)

Wow, what a game must have been!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Benetton-Siena 110-100 (without any overtime being involved!!!)
> 
> Wow, what a game must have been!


Treviso 14/24 from 3 ( 58.3% ...)

For Siena : Ford 11/16 from 2 , Turkcan 10/17, Kakiouzis 8/14 


 :grinning:


----------

